# Bersa 380 slide



## kruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

Newby here. My question is; will Thunder 380 slides interchange? I bought a used nickel plated Thunder 380. I am thinking of changing it to the matte blue one I saw for sale on Ebay. I had trouble seeing the sights on another nickel plated semi auto(different brand) I have. So, I painted the front sight w/bright yellow finger nail polish and it worked perfect. I also had to do the top of the slide in a flat black to reduce the glare. Now when I shoot it I'm right on target.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

While I don't know the answer to your question, I suggest that it's a pretty good assumption that the slide from a Bersa with the same model number will exchange appropriately with yours.
You might even ask the Bersa people themselves about the possibility of interchange.
You'll probably have to buy a second slide: I bet that they won't want to make an exchange of slides.

Bersa: https://bersa.eagleimportsinc.com/


----------

